# Lowering Rear Suspension on '12 Cruze LS



## kylejw.33 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have the 2012 Chevy Cruze LS and it has the basic stock suspension and the right height in the rear as you already know is slightly higher. I want to lower it so that the ride height is even but I don't want to alter the performance of the car, I just want the ride height to be even so that the car looks longer and to me it looks better that way. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

coilovers


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

coilovers or springs are ur two options, ide recommend springs and just put the rears on


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

You can't change the ride height of the car and not change the performance. You may not notice going to the grocery store but altering the ride height alters the cross weights of the vehicle. Lowering the rear is going to basically make the front weigh more vs the cross corner and you don't want that.

Adjusting height for looks is the ultimate Fast and Furious mod. That and the BOV.

Plus when you put bodies in your trunk it will be obvious because the rear will sag down even lower. You don't want that.


----------

